

SproutVideo Introduces DailyMotion Cloud - getdavidhiggins
https://www.dmcloud.net/

======
podman
SproutVideo founder here. We actually introduced an import tool for
DailyMotion Cloud users to easily import their videos into a SproutVideo
account. DailyMotion Cloud was a product of DailyMotion. DailyMotion Cloud is
shutting down on April 12th. DailyMotion has offered to migrate their users to
their main platform but that puts several serious restrictions on content such
as:

    
    
      *  Distribution of your video catalog on Dailymotion.com
      *  Monetization of your video catalog
      *  Compliance with our content moderation rules
    

For many users, this is simply not a viable solution. SproutVideo offers a
very comparable platform and we've already had several former DailyMotion
Cloud users import their content. Companies can have very large video
libraries and migrating to a new video hosting platform can be a lot of work.
To that end, we created a tool that will allow former DailyMotion Cloud users
automatically import their libraries into a SproutVideo account. Hopefully
that clears things up a bit!
[http://sproutvideo.com/dailymotion](http://sproutvideo.com/dailymotion)

